# Bluefin/Superchips Experience?



## JoshF (Oct 5, 2016)

Hello all!

Been looking into the Bluefin by Superchips remap for my new car (Fiesta ST-Line 140). 

Never remapped a car - the only tuning experience I have had was upgrading the pulley etc on a R53 Mini Cooper S. 

Just wondering what anyone's experience with Bluefin has been like? Is it easy to install/take off at service time etc?

Has anyone remapped this particular 1.0 Ecoboost engine, if so - what was the experience like? The claims on Bluefin are that it'll take it to a handful of bhp of the ST!

Thanks! :thumb:

Josh


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

JoshF said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Been looking into the Bluefin by Superchips remap for my new car (Fiesta ST-Line 140).
> 
> ...


Personally I would get the car properly (live) re-mapped, from memory the boxes fool the ECU. Better to get it done properly IMO


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

I had a Bluefin map when I had a Focus ST. It's really easy to do. Just plug the handset into the OBD port and it uploads the map to the ECU. Unplug it when it's finished and thats it, you're done. You can change maps whenever you like, so if you did want to revert back to the base map it's just a matter of plugging the handset back in.

The Bluefin is a real map, not a tuning box. Whilst not being as good as getting it live mapped on a dyno, it does a very good job.

They claimed it took my car from 225 bhp to 290 bhp. I didnt get it dyno'd on a rolling road, but it felt pretty quick on the bum dyno, much more fun to drive.


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

Have you looked into Mountune's work? Much of what they do doesn't effect Ford's warranty and there's quite a few main dealers will carry the work out. 
Here's one of the upgrades that Mountune offer for the 1.0. 
https://www.mountunestore.com/colle...fox-mtune-135-power-upgrade?variant=947773533

I had the Mp215 kit and map installed on my ST only 3 days after collection.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

I had Bluefin on my Fiesta 1.0 125, it made it a great car to drive, very nippy.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

cossiecol said:


> Personally I would get the car properly (live) re-mapped, from memory the boxes fool the ECU. Better to get it done properly IMO


+1 had both (not bluefin) and they are worlds apart.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm tempted to get a remap.
There's just one thing stopping me.
My car and the RR Evoque share an engine, and, AFAIK a gearbox.
In mine its 204 bhp, in the Evoque quite a lot less.
Do Landrover know something that Peugeot don't 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshF (Oct 5, 2016)

mally said:


> Have you looked into Mountune's work? Much of what they do doesn't effect Ford's warranty and there's quite a few main dealers will carry the work out.
> Here's one of the upgrades that Mountune offer for the 1.0.
> https://www.mountunestore.com/colle...fox-mtune-135-power-upgrade?variant=947773533
> 
> ...


I've never had a new car before, do I need to 'run' the engine in at all? I'm no boy racer at all, at the moment I drive a 1.5Dci Megane (65 mpg!) but I just fancy something that looks the part and is a bit nippy!



samm said:


> I had Bluefin on my Fiesta 1.0 125, it made it a great car to drive, very nippy.


Did you have a good experience with Bluefin/support if you needed it?



justinio said:


> I had a Bluefin map when I had a Focus ST. It's really easy to do. Just plug the handset into the OBD port and it uploads the map to the ECU. Unplug it when it's finished and thats it, you're done. You can change maps whenever you like, so if you did want to revert back to the base map it's just a matter of plugging the handset back in.
> 
> The Bluefin is a real map, not a tuning box. Whilst not being as good as getting it live mapped on a dyno, it does a very good job.
> 
> They claimed it took my car from 225 bhp to 290 bhp. I didnt get it dyno'd on a rolling road, but it felt pretty quick on the bum dyno, much more fun to drive.


I've read up from numerous searches about the 140 that they just lack a bit of punch in some areas that the Bluefin rectifies. Not fussed if it doesn't hit every figure they are suggesting, still can't believe something that holds two pints can give that much shove! :car:


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Also had a mountune MP215 for my brand new fiesta st 3. Loved it. 

Went this way to keep the Ford warranty. 

Is your car a lease or owned out right? Many lease companies will allow it but you need to put back to standard when you return the car so keep the original air box. 

If a lease, you need to decide if you want to spend money on a remap that you will never get back, if you have the cash burning and can afford it, then go for it. 

Did mine on day 2 of it being brand new


----------



## JoshF (Oct 5, 2016)

bigup said:


> Also had a mountune MP215 for my brand new fiesta st 3. Loved it.
> 
> Went this way to keep the Ford warranty.
> 
> ...


Going to be leased - first time I've had both a lease and a brand new car. Don't want anything to go pop!! But so far what I've read (mainly about the Red and Black editions which use the same 140PS/138bhp version of 1.0 Ecoboost) it seems reliable enough.

Did you find it had any impact on running the engine in?


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

PugIain said:


> I'm tempted to get a remap.
> There's just one thing stopping me.
> My car and the RR Evoque share an engine, and, AFAIK a gearbox.
> In mine its 204 bhp, in the Evoque quite a lot less.
> ...


508gt?


----------



## chrissy_bwoy (Apr 17, 2007)

I have had Bluefin on a focus ST170 and subsequently a Focus ST. I currently have a superchips remap on my BMW 520d.

Both times had excellent customer support. Bluefin will wipe your handset if you sell your car and will supply a new map for your new car at a reduced rate too.

A Bluefin is not a tuning box that fools the ECU, the Bluefin replaces the factory map with the Superchips one. The factory map can be replaced any time too.

As a bonus the Bluefin can immobilise the car by removing the map completely. Handy if leaving the car for an extended time.

Insurance increases weren't too bad either time.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

sshooie said:


> 508gt?


Oho yes.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

JoshF said:


> Going to be leased - first time I've had both a lease and a brand new car. Don't want anything to go pop!! But so far what I've read (mainly about the Red and Black editions which use the same 140PS/138bhp version of 1.0 Ecoboost) it seems reliable enough.
> 
> Did you find it had any impact on running the engine in?


Not at all mate, mine was lease too. When it went back I just switched the air box with standard one and let it as that.

To run in, I just drove the car normally , i.e not race everywhere for first 600 miles.

It's under warranty anyway so wouldn't worry about it, just drive normally and sensible for a bit


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

I have bluefin on my ST Diesel and it made a noticeable difference to drive ability. Much smoother pick up and delivery of power and just wants to keep going and going. I haven't had cause to use their customer service other than their sales so can't really comment on that. 

I can't say it's making the claimed power figures that they advertise but for me it doesn't matter, the car is so much better to drive and even a bit better economy on top.


----------



## JoshF (Oct 5, 2016)

mattcoupturbo said:


> I have bluefin on my ST Diesel and it made a noticeable difference to drive ability. Much smoother pick up and delivery of power and just wants to keep going and going. I haven't had cause to use their customer service other than their sales so can't really comment on that.
> 
> I can't say it's making the claimed power figures that they advertise but for me it doesn't matter, the car is so much better to drive and even a bit better economy on top.


Hi Matt,

That's precisely what I'm after, smoother pick up and better delivery - if it doesn't hit the top end advertised figures I'm more than ok with that if it makes it even better to drive. 
:thumb:


----------



## JoshF (Oct 5, 2016)

bigup said:


> Not at all mate, mine was lease too. When it went back I just switched the air box with standard one and let it as that.
> 
> To run in, I just drove the car normally , i.e not race everywhere for first 600 miles.
> 
> It's under warranty anyway so wouldn't worry about it, just drive normally and sensible for a bit


To be fair I drive like a granny in my Renault :lol: so the first 600 miles will be nothing different!

Any recommendations on the airbox? I have seen the K&N and Pipercross on Eurocarparts :car:


----------

